# Smoke fluid in an Aristo caboos?



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a used Aristo caboos that's got a plug in smoke gemerator (at least that's what it looks like)

How do I get it to smoke? I think I've heard or seen somewhere that diesel fuel cam be used. Is this true?

Can you use diesel in engines too? I only have one that I'd like to try it in, a gp7....

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

This is just a guess, but I would think you would add fluid down the stack the same way you add fluid to a locomotive. Check to see if the smoke pipe extends directly to the smoke unit. It would make sense otherwise you would have to take the caboose apart to add fluid. What a novel idea of having a smoking caboose! Check under the caboose to see if there is a switch to turn the smoke unit on and off like on a locomotive. Tracing the wires will tell you one way or the other. Do not use anything but the correct smoke fluid for these units. People have used several different types of liquids to produce smoke and many have seen their smoke units catch fire. 
Ron


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

There's a switch on the bottom, and i re soldered the wires. What smoke fluid do I use?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Use AC smoke fluid. It only takes about 5 or 6 drops to fill. Over filling causes problems and will not smoke. There is an on and off switch on the bottom which has the words on and off stamped on the underside of the caboose floor next to switch. Later RJD


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

just a side note, I have found MTH brand smoke fluid (for me) produces more smoke. They also have wood and coal scented fluids, so you can have that authentic wood burning stove smell (doesn't really work outside)


----------

